# upgrading windows 98



## Low Mein (Mar 1, 2002)

Is it possible to upgrade from the original Windows 98 to 98se? I am running the original Windows 98 and recently downloaded the latest version of media player, 9.0, but received a message that it would only run on 98se when I tried installing it. Microsoft doesn't appear to have ever released a service pack that upgraded 98 to 98se. So it would appear that I must have a 98se disc. If I can get an 98se disc, can I install it over 98 or will I need to format and install 98se clean? Anybody done this and how did it go?
thanks


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Used to be that you could DL the update or for a small fee get the 98 SE for a registered version of 98.
Not sure of present status! 

John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Low Mein:

The 98SE "upgrade" CD will upgrade your original version.

Most, if not all, of the computer stores have taken the 98SE upgrade CD's off their shelves, so you may be limited to buying one from the Internet or elsewhere.

By all means, upgrade your original version to 98SE.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Low Mein (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the fast replies. I'll check some of the places that sell used software for the upgrade disc. Then I'll be in business.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

A couple of years ago MS had available a CD for $20 that would UPDATE Win98 to Win98SE--NOT upgrade it for $20. Initially some people thought the UPDATE was a full blown Win98SE CD but not so. I bought the CD I am talking about from MS and that is the way I UPDATED my Win98 to SE.
I have been told any number of times that if a Win98 user installs all of the MS udates in Windows Update, they will, in effect, then have Win98SE!!!
I wish you luck and if you succeed, please post back that others may be helped also.(If this is of help to you and I hope it is.)


----------



## Wogster (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi there,

I'd just like to say that I've heard the same thing, that if you update everything there is, at Microsoft then you've basically got what SE has to offer...... However, my question would lie on the grounds that "If you can update". Reason: Ever since Microsoft has changed the format of their "Update" Webpage... I can no longer recieve updates, why would this be? Any answers?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I am sometimes reluctant to download "things" from MS but when I try to get the Windows Updates from the MS site and there is an offering to download and install some file--whatever it is, I have learned to accept it. Why?? So far as I know, a person cannot get into the WU site without THAT file being installed. If there is a file offered such as that when you next go to that site, accept the offer and you will have access to the site.
MS also has a Corporate(?)site when one can download updates WITHOUT installing any special file from MS. Sorry, I don't have a link to that site but I have seen it. Try a Google search!! Good hunting--and keep those updates current; especially those labeled Critical.


----------

